# 2014 NFAA / IFAA Field



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Was just on NFAA web site and it looks like the NFAA 2014 field outdoor will be start 7/30/14 wed. till 8/3/14 Sunday Then Monday am 8/4/14 IFAA World field starts 5 more days of shooting what were NFAA and IFAA thinking in the past they were both shot together any body tough enough to shoot ten days straight ? can you amagine 10 days in Yankton I don't think I have that much sweat in me.
Gary


----------



## Mitchhunt (Jan 31, 2011)

Maybe they thought 10 straight days of shooting was easier than paying for 2 round trip airline tickets or gas for 2 road trips to Yankton. This will probably increase attendance for both shoots. Would be a lot of arrows in a week and a half though!


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

NFAA they seem to do everything the hard way.

Some differences between NFAA and IFAA rounds i.e the way the bunny is shot, I know it caused some issues in 04 worlds in Watkins Glen, they wanted Larry to shoot the Animal round twice first shot for NFAA Nationals and then shoot again for Worlds, in effect he had a warm up for each target, when we pointed out this wasn't fair the officials said they saw no issue and refused to change anything, Larry saw the issue and was a great sport he pulled out from Nationals to make it fair for IFAA Worlds we shot the Animal round on last day and only 10 points between the two of us as we went into that last (tense) round.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

2413gary said:


> Was just on NFAA web site and it looks like the NFAA 2014 field outdoor will be start 7/30/14 wed. till 8/3/14 Sunday Then Monday am 8/4/14 IFAA World field starts 5 more days of shooting what were NFAA and IFAA thinking in the past they were both shot together any body tough enough to shoot ten days straight ? can you amagine 10 days in Yankton I don't think I have that much sweat in me.
> Gary


I agree, ten days straight is going to be tough for a lot of folks to attend.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

My thoughts are most will shoot IFAA and NFAA will suffer


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

After the '04 (or whatever the last year the shoots were combined) issues a change in the by-laws was passed to not allow the shoots to be run concurrently or if run concurrently both would have to abide by NFAA rules. Hence the reason the shoots are not being combined when hosted by the US. Just explaining. Besides bunny order difference there are several equipment style differences and scoring differences (IFAA must cut through line, particularly important on animal round with the thicker lines and cannot have the aiming dot on the IFAA animals).

>>--------->


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

How many arrows do you think you'd have to shoot in 10 days? If I hadn't hurt my shoulder I think I could shoot enough, but IDK.


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

Plus there is also differences in the equipment allowed in each association.
Ie bowhunter -- in NFAA , I believe the use of a back weight (counter balance) is allowed and this is not allowed in IFAA ( 1 stabiliser only up to 12" in length from the back of the bow ) 
I was at Watkins Glen in 04 and I can tell you that was the longest animal round I have ever shot . In the rain , being required to shoot the IFAA tagged ( no pro dot ) first and then go score , change face to NFAA animal , walk back shoot , score , change face again and then move onto next target ... Phew .. Long day .

I am just about to board a plane , so I will finish this later , but I understand the frustration from both sides and wish we all could just decide on a consistent format for the best form of archery available .

Rhys


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I can't think of many places that would be worse to spend 10 days in than Yankton....but I'm looking forward to shooting the IFAA worlds!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Xs24-7 said:


> I can't think of many places that would be worse to spend 10 days in than Yankton....but I'm looking forward to shooting the IFAA worlds!


I can think of many worse places to spend 10 days shooting field:
Bonner Springs, KS
Detroit Lakes, MN
Clemson, SC
Arizona
Golden, CO
Just to name a few.

Don't forget...Yankton will have NEW field courses for 2014...they are being built as I type this. It is about time the NFAA was not being held hostage and praying for bids for these tournaments....now, if no bids, Yankton is the place. People are crying about Yankton being so bad...but yet none of us have seen the new ranges yet, let alone shot them. I"ve never shot the Yankton courses, but if my situation was to change, I'd go there in a heartbeat.

No matter where the tournaments would/will be held, there is going to be something wrong with the location...and/or the TIMING of the event(s).

As for Yankton...people are crying about that location...but look at the facilities...the INDOOR facility and the events that can/are being held there. We would NEVER have had that opportunity if the NFAA headquarters would have remained in Redlands..>NEVER.
NOW, finally, the Indoor Classic (used to be the Atlantic City shoot) is an INDOOR reality...in a great facility, but yet still some people cry and moan about that, too.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

field14 said:


> I can think of many worse places to spend 10 days shooting field:
> Bonner Springs, KS
> Detroit Lakes, MN
> Clemson, SC
> ...


I'm sure the new ranges will be great...and the other archery facilities will be wonderful...and the rest of the town will still be Yankton ;-)...................


----------



## RecurveDad (Mar 9, 2012)

Just asking - why all the negativity toward Yankton?

I was just out there in April for the Indoor Worlds and thought it was pretty nice!

Only issue we had was people seemed to like their sleep on the weekend - could only find one place open early for breakfast - LOL!

Otherwise there was plenty to do/see and everyone we bumped in to was friendly - hell there is even a starbucks...


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Rhys A said:


> Plus there is also differences in the equipment allowed in each association.
> Ie bowhunter -- in NFAA , I believe the use of a back weight (counter balance) is allowed and this is not allowed in IFAA ( 1 stabiliser only up to 12" in length from the back of the bow )


A new NFAA rule (took effect June 1st this year) allows a twelve inch stabilizer, same as IFAA - as far as I know, no weight (besides a quiver) or any stab was allowed before now, so hopefully NFAA Traditional and IFAA Bowhunter Recurve are now identical, gear-wise. 

"One straight stabilizer, coupling device included, if used, which cannot exceed 12 inches at
any time as measured from the back of the bow."

page 32 in this link

EDIT: Sorry, I guess you probably meant compound bow - they allow a twelve inch stabilizer too but I'm not familiar with their rules (page 30-31?)


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Rhys is talking about the Bowhunter class (compound) vice the bowhunter recurve class... 




Arrowwood said:


> A new NFAA rule (took effect June 1st this year) allows a twelve inch stabilizer, same as IFAA - as far as I know, no weight (besides a quiver) or any stab was allowed before now, so hopefully NFAA Traditional and IFAA Bowhunter Recurve are now identical, gear-wise.
> 
> "One straight stabilizer, coupling device included, if used, which cannot exceed 12 inches at
> any time as measured from the back of the bow."
> ...


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, and I guess he's right too, now that I'm reading it.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Well looks like i should start planning now... 10 days off work is the issue for us. Its hard to get one day off let alone 10. I would love to attend both of these..

If i had to cut the trip down and pick one... Im going to shoot Ifaa for the new experience!


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

What are they thinking! People work for a living. Wow!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

We would NEVER have had that opportunity if the NFAA headquarters would have remained in Redlands..>NEVER.
field14 (Tom D.)[/QUOTE]

You do not know that and can not honestly say there never would of been.
As for the new field range, it looks like a soccer field,flat as a sheet of glass, I would hate to shoot that range if it is set up anything like the range that was used for the unmarked 3-D Nationals.
That was the most dangerous shoot I have ever been to.
Don.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

zestycj7 said:


> We would NEVER have had that opportunity if the NFAA headquarters would have remained in Redlands..>NEVER.
> field14 (Tom D.)


You do not know that and can not honestly say there never would of been.
As for the new field range, it looks like a soccer field,flat as a sheet of glass, I would hate to shoot that range if it is set up anything like the range that was used for the unmarked 3-D Nationals.
That was the most dangerous shoot I have ever been to.
Don.[/QUOTE]


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

field14 said:


> You do not know that and can not honestly say there never would of been.
> As for the new field range, it looks like a soccer field,flat as a sheet of glass, I would hate to shoot that range if it is set up anything like the range that was used for the unmarked 3-D Nationals.
> That was the most dangerous shoot I have ever been to.
> Don.


I'd say, based upon the FACT that the NFAA Headquarters was in Redlands from 1939 until the new headquarters was built a few years ago...that we never had seen _anything_ new out in Redlands...if it didn't happen in over 60 years, it sure as heck wasn't gonna happen...especially with the price of land out there in Redlands.

Based upon the photos of the construction being done by the Corps of Engineers...it sure looked like there was plenty of topography being built into the new ranges. In addition, trees don't just up and grow tall and provide cover overnight either. That, and nobody has yet to see the NEW field courses that are being constructed as I type this.

All the bad-mouthing about Yankton...and yet, the facility is now among the best in the country, if not the world. The NFAA is no longer held hostage by having to rent a building should no bidders come forth for the Indoor or the Outdoor Nationals...two more things that NEVER came about when the headquarters was in Redlands for all those years.

I see a lot of GOOD coming out of the new facilities in Yankton; things that weren't happening or going to happen at the previous headquarters that didn't have the facilities at all.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I never saw any construction when I was there 3 months ago. The only trees out there are the ones on the 3 3-D courses and there wasn't any work going on out there either.
Where are these photos, I would like to check them out.
Don.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

zestycj7 said:


> I never saw any construction when I was there 3 months ago. The only trees out there are the ones on the 3 3-D courses and there wasn't any work going on out there either.
> Where are these photos, I would like to check them out.
> Don.


The notice and photos were posted on facebook about a month ago?
Here's an article about it and some photos of the beginning of construction...looks like man-made hills to me?

https://www.facebook.com/notes/sout...gineers-build-archery-range/10151669447379106 

S.D. National Guard engineers build archery range
June 21, 2013 at 4:04pm

By Staff Sgt. Charles Butler

196th Maneuver Enhancement Brigade





YANKTON, S.D. – The dirt was flying as Soldiers of the 842nd Engineer Company, South Dakota Army National Guard, of Spearfish, Sturgis and Belle Fourche, sculpted the landscape of the National Field Archery Association (NFAA) archery ranges in Yankton June 10-18.



The Soldiers of the 842nd used their engineer skills, which are usually reserved for road building, for something a little more unique. They shaped the earth to give it more contour and more character to better suite a field competition archery range that is set to host national and world championship events next summer.



“Our mission down here was to build and modify the existing NFAA ranges,” said Sgt. Corbin Peterson, a team leader with the 842nd from Spearfish. “We constructed a berm that will be used for safety and for elevated shooting positions throughout the archery range lanes.”



The main reason for the unit’s mission in Yankton was to ensure the ranges are set for the NFAA Outdoor National Championships and the International Field Archery Association (IFAA) World Field Championships that will take place on the grounds July 30-Aug. 8 of next year.



“We had planned on making improvements and adding on to our ranges in the years to come,” said Bruce Cull, president of the NFAA. “However, when the Missouri River flooded in 2011, we were forced to start construction ahead of schedule. The flood flattened out a lot of our ranges and damaged a lot of the terrain that the National Guard is helping to recreate.”



The use of National Guard assets in the project benefits both the NFAA and the 842nd. Through the Innovative Readiness Training program, Soldiers are able to train in their mission and skills sets while simultaneously providing services to the public.



“I think the unit took full advantage of the training they were getting out here, said Cull. “They have done everything we have asked and more.”



The 842nd worked on three, field-archery ranges that consist of 28 targets per range. They also leveled an IFAA, the world archery organization, archery field that is 450 feet by 350 feet set for outdoor shooting competitions and training. Additionally, the Soldiers repaired walking paths and roads throughout the 90-acre property.



“We’ve leveled out some of these fields and built up some large berms, which has been a good training opportunity,” said Spc. Colton Kelly from Wall, a heavy equipment operator. “This has been a good mission and I have really enjoyed being out in the field.”



The Soldiers were putting in some long days, but in the evenings during their downtime, the coaches and youth members of the NFAA gave some archery shooting tips to the Soldiers that wanted to take advantage of the 90-meter indoor range.



“We are very thankful for what the Guard has done out here,” said Cull. “They have met all our expectations and then some, and for that we are very great full for the Guard’s help.”

Soldiers of the 842nd Engineer Company, South Dakota Army National Guard, build a safety berm at the National Field Archery Association range in Yankton, S.D., June 16, 2013. The unit spent two weeks sculpting the terrain at the archery range to help improve safety and accessibility. (U.S. Army National Guard photo by Staff Sgt. Charles Butler)(RELEASED)
Soldiers of the 842nd Engineer Company, South Dakota Army National Guard, build a safety berm at the National Field Archery Association range in Yankton, S.D., June 16, 2013. The unit spent two weeks sculpting the terrain at the archery range to help improve safety and accessibility. (U.S. Army National Guard photo by Staff Sgt. Charles Butler)(RELEASED)

Sgt. Jessie Kirschman of Spearfish, a project noncommissioned officer with the 842nd Engineer Company, South Dakota Army National Guard, directs unloading of base material on a road at National Field Archery Association range in Yankton, S.D., June 16, 2013. The unit spent two weeks sculpting the terrain at the archery range to help improve safety and accessibility. (U.S. Army National Guard photo by Staff Sgt. Charles Butler)(RELEASED)
Sgt. Jessie Kirschman of Spearfish, a project noncommissioned officer with the 842nd Engineer Company, South Dakota Army National Guard, directs unloading of base material on a road at National Field Archery Association range in Yankton, S.D., June 16, 2013. The unit spent two weeks sculpting the terrain at the archery range to help improve safety and accessibility. (U.S. Army National Guard photo by Staff Sgt. Charles Butler)(RELEASED)

Soldiers of the 842nd Engineer Company, South Dakota Army National Guard, receive archery lessons in their down time while working on the National Field Archery Association range in Yankton, S.D., June 16, 2013. (U.S. Army National Guard photo by Staff Sgt. Charles Butler)(RELEASED)
Soldiers of the 842nd Engineer Company, South Dakota Army National Guard, receive archery lessons in their down time while working on the National Field Archery Association range in Yankton, S.D., June 16, 2013. (U.S. Army National Guard photo by Staff Sgt. Charles Butler)(RELEASED)


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Don those trees are on the field ranges, we only set up 3-d's for the unmarked on our normal ranges


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

archer_nm said:


> Don those trees are on the field ranges, we only set up 3-d's for the unmarked on our normal ranges


Ah okay, I didn't know the 3-D range was the field range, thats cool.
Don.


----------

